# Eric's Thermometer, dual boiler or wait it out for Decent Espresso's offering?



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

I've been using the Domobar Junior HX for months now and I quite like it. I like the the small footprint and the espresso it produces isn't too bad either. Sure, refilling the water tank is a pain compared to the sage as is the lack of a low water level indicator. Also, what I'm really missing is an indication of water temp. So, as I only make a couple of drinks a day both espresso and a flat white (cappuccino when I over aerate the milk), would I be better fitting an Eric's thermometer or should I just bite the bullet and get another dual boiler machine? Another option to consider would be waiting for Decent Espresso to release their new machine they are currently working on. What do you think?


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

It depends -

If you really like the Domobar and would like to keep it - then mod it. If you already enjoy the coffee from it then you can only improve it.

However, if you fancy anew machine - and are willing to wait a while- then I really thing that the Decent machine is worth at least hanging on to check out.

Indications are that it'll be a great machine for the money - but whether that translates in reality once launched, for a buyer in the UK, is another thing.

Personally I'd just wait and see what appears (actual machine, actual functionality, actual coffee from it, actual price in the uk)


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

That would be my advice also, but looks like you're already getting the first signs of "upgraditus"


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Do your fell you " need " to know the Temp or do you think it's impacting on the taste of the drinks you are making ? If you have a consistent flush routine than you should be reasonably stable each time


----------



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

Thanks for for the replies.



Mrboots2u said:


> Do your fell you " need " to know the Temp or do you think it's impacting on the taste of the drinks you are making ? If you have a consistent flush routine than you should be reasonably stable each time


It's a bit of both I guess. Whilst my flush routine remains fairly constant, could it be better? I can't tell because I have no indication what temp the water is coming from the group. It is one variable which is pretty much guess work. I weigh in and out and time my shots. Normally, I order 500g of coffee, which can take me a couple of weeks to get through. By the end of the first 250g I have found the ballpark where I want to be in terms of dialling in. So, would having a good idea of what the temp is have an impact on dialling in?


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I looked at Eric's temp probe a while ago when I owned a Fracino commercial 1 group but decided the machine was ok but the money would be better going for a double boiled Verona. I couldn't be happier.

The Decent Machine looks 'decent' but is there any indication when UK release would be?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

There was a few got Eric's not so long ago perhaps hands on experience might help you ... @Xpenno @marcuswar


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

I love mine but I'm using it on a dual boiler so your experiences may vary. Dual boilers are great but you should be able to get great shots from a HX. Eric's will tell you what's going on with the temp and then it should be just down to working out the correct flushing routine.

As others have said, there is no release date for the decent machine and with new products there is no real way of knowing. Look at something like the MK peak, they had working versions over a year before the production model was available. It is certainly an interesting prospect though.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I really rated mine when using it with a HX. If you ever do go for a Dual boiler you can still keep it.


----------



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I really rated mine when using it with a HX. If you ever do go for a Dual boiler you can still keep it.


That's good to hear. I think I will go the Eric's route and maybe keep an eye on the Decent Espresso project.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Ah never thought about using with a db, that's a cracking idea


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I have an Eric's on my VBM Domobar and its invaluable, the temp at that point in the group can really vary. A few seconds difference after the flush can mean a couple of degrees difference in extraction.

Someone posted a cheaper Chinese version of the Eric's in one of the group buy threads that never was.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Will possibly be listing my EricS thermometer for sale in the next few days...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> Will possibly be listing my EricS thermometer for sale in the next few days...


Just put it on a thread the tease is not required


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

@DoubleShot , if your waiting on finding those ferrules and the washer before listing it I think have some spare ones (somewhere) from when I did the mini bulk buy from Eric.


----------

